# Thornton's diabetic chocolate



## ypauly (Dec 28, 2009)

Had some for my birthday christmes eve I was so happy I wafted them down, but somebody forgot to tell me about the after effects. Spent from 2-4 am in the bathroom 

Are there any chocolates we can eat? seems all the ones I can find have the same problem (now Im reading the labels).


----------



## Einstein (Dec 28, 2009)

Not a fan of chocolate, I think it was the boots diabetic chocolate 30 plus years ago of my grandfathers that put me off chocolate for life.

Of all the ones I've tasted I don't like any of them, however, I am sure some research done a while ago concluded that as with all 'diabetic foods' diabetic chocolate is no better than normal chocolate.

Sure some of the choco specialists around here will soon advise you in greater technical detail - actually, everyone advises in greater technical detail than I do


----------



## aymes (Dec 28, 2009)

I'd steer well clear of 'diabetic chocolate'. The real stuff in moderation (and bolused for if on insulin) is usually better quality and doesn't have the side effects of the diabetic stuff.


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Dec 28, 2009)

I steer clear of diabetic chocolate because of the consequences. The other thing people forget is it also contains carbohydrate for those carb counting.

It is better to go for proper chocolate in moderation, and as good quality as you can get. Whenever I fancy chocolate I ask hubby to get me a small bar, he is good and will only get me a small bar.

Dark or plain chocolate is supposed to be better for you if you like it.


----------



## ypauly (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks folks, I think the sooner I get to one of the get togethers on here with my little note the better.


----------



## Steff (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey jus wanted to say i got some diabetic sugar free choccies that my father in law asked for specially at the shop he had to go back and pick them up (how weird had never heard of that) and i was ok, but if you look out foir lindt excellence 90% cocoa, it is called dark supreme noir i personally hate it but it is average quantity per 100g-sugar is 7.0g,per 40g serv ing is 2.8 grams of sugar carb wise 4.8g for the 40g serving and 14.0 carbs  for latter


----------



## sofaraway (Dec 29, 2009)

I've made the mistake of eating a packet of those sula sweets, they are yummy but after effects weren't pleasent.

I go for the normal stuff and cover it with insulin, I love chocolate and eat it loads.


----------



## PhilT (Dec 29, 2009)

I'd stay well clear of 'Diabetic' sweets and sugar free sweets as the artificial sweetners in them can cause diarrhoea if eaten in large quantites.

Better to eat small amounts of normal sweets.


----------

